# Bad spanish translation of new thread main page



## Berenguer

Hi.
I've just realised that in the main page of new thread, I mean, where new threads should be written, in the Spanish translation, there is two mistakes that I think should be corrected. 
The first one is just an accent, and it is in the word "emotíconos" that should be written *without *that accent over the "i" as it is said in the DRAE.
The second one is the word "liga" in the phrase "dar formato a ligas automáticamente". I think that in a correct Spanish the appropiate word would be "enlace" instead of "liga".
In order to keep a good spanish in this language forum, I expect this to be corrected.
Thanks!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Berenguer:

De acuerdo por emoticones, sobra el acento.

Pero liga es igual de correcto que enlace para traducir link. Depende del país, de qué lado del Atlántico te sitúas. Y el español es mucho más que el español de España. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Rayines

Gévy said:


> Pero liga es igual de correcto que enlace para traducir link............................................
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Habrá que esperar a que la "Community Translation" llegue a esa palabra .


----------



## Ynez

Por lo visto eso de "liga" no lo entiende nadie:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=350897


----------



## Berenguer

Gévy said:


> Hola Berenguer:
> 
> De acuerdo por emoticones, sobra el acento.
> 
> Pero liga es igual de correcto que enlace para traducir link. Depende del país, de qué lado del Atlántico te sitúas. Y el español es mucho más que el español de España.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Hola Gévy:
Yo intento situarme a ambos lado del Atlántico (y de otros océanos) y me remito al DRAE, en sus acepciones de "liga", y no encuentro ninguna que concuerde con "link" o "enlace". Estamos en lo de siempre, el hecho de que se use, no hace que sea correcto.
Un saludo


----------



## mkellogg

WordReference doesn't do the translations of the forum interface, so we have no power over it.

The forums will be moving to a new version in the next 2-3 months. Maybe we can find a way to report errors and suggest changes after the upgrade.


----------



## NewdestinyX

mkellogg said:


> WordReference doesn't do the translations of the forum interface, so we have no power over it.
> 
> The forums will be moving to a new version in the next 2-3 months. Maybe we can find a way to report errors and suggest changes after the upgrade.


Please tell me we're not moving to the interface they use at Spanish.com or some others like that. That interface is so very horrible, Mr.K. And this one is so stable and user friendly. I know you probably want more functionality and all the rest - but it's so 'not broken'.  I had to leave other forums because the new interface was such a poor one. Only Delphi's and this interface are consistently user friendly.

One man's plea,
Grant


----------



## Berenguer

mkellogg said:


> WordReference doesn't do the translations of the forum interface, so we have no power over it.
> 
> The forums will be moving to a new version in the next 2-3 months. Maybe we can find a way to report errors and suggest changes after the upgrade.



So, are you telling us that WR doesn't control their interfaces? So, just out of curiosity...who does this translations? Cannot WR inform them of this mistake?

Regards.

PS: Is it going to be any big change with this upgrade?


----------



## mkellogg

Berenguer said:


> who does this translations? Cannot WR inform them of this mistake?



They are volunteers who upload the translations to vbulletin.com's forums.   Again, I hope to find an easy way for you to report errors to them.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Me permito también señalar un pequeño error de acentuación cuando recibo un mensaje de que se ha agregado un comentario... dice así:

xxx ha respondido a una discusión a la *cuál* estás suscrito de nombre xxx

Debiera ser *cual*.

Saludos.


----------

